# pw giving syntax error



## dinomom (Jul 12, 2013)

I tried `# pw groupmod wheel -m <user>` and received the following error:

```
syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2013)

dinomom said:
			
		

> I tried `# pw groupmod wheel -m <user>` and received the following error:
> 
> ```
> syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
> ```


I recall that error from my "Bash using years", did you by any chance change the shell for root from csh to bash or something else? That could explain something I think, also because pw isn't a shell script itself. Also interesting to know is which FreeBSD version you're using?


----------

